

How I built Hopper in a week, without internet - endtwist
http://notes.unwieldy.net/post/22325833009/how-i-built-hopper-in-a-week-without-internet

======
nollidge
The font is really hard to read in Chrome on Windows 7 [0]. A bit better on
Firefox/Win7 [1], but horizontal strokes are still very thin (look at H, L).

Please, everyone, test your web fonts on multiple platforms. It's not WYSIWYG.

[0] <http://imgur.com/53Z5m>

[1] <http://imgur.com/MoLUI>

------
mcramm
Until you needed the internet, and then you connected to the internet... from
your phone.

This article should just be titled "How I built X in a week" or "Working in a
distraction-less environment made me more productive".

------
snprbob86
I've discovered this same process surfing several cross-country flights.
You've just convinced me to try it more consciously in the future... At the
office!

